# Bingo



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

My dog is probably on his last year of working , he will be 10 soon . I've gotten a chance to see videos of many others' dogs here on the WDF but the best I've been able to post for years was a video of someone taping my dog taking a dump someone put on youtube .

I just found 2 other videos with little snippets of my K9 Bingo . 

The first video contains mainly footage of bitework and agility at a K9 graduation . All were new very young dogs who hadn't seen the street yet . 

Bingo is in other parts of the video , 1st is the nearest dog at about 1:40 and a very short snippet at about 2:23 of him doing a box search at a National K9 competition in 2006 . He aged well and doesn't look much different now . 

This video also gives a little history of our unit and some here might recognize a female handler in the video . It was her graduation demo with her new dog just before hitting the streets back in 2008 . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3J6T7PwbPs 

This other one was where I was ambushed into giving a statement . I'm not very comfortable in front of the camera and Bingo was very interested in a little dog just out of view of the camera . I think he was hungry .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_miBIjx3VQ


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Both nice pieces Jim. You should be very proud of being part of that unit last I heard the unit is still ranked 1 in the nation and has been for many years, you did fine with the ambush


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Is this part of your Animal Planet footage?


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Both nice pieces Jim. You should be very proud of being part of that unit last I heard the unit is still ranked 1 in the nation and has been for many years, you did fine with the ambush


I thought you might like seeing Nicole . You guys taught her well and she did a good job of adapting to a different style of training , which can be very difficult for some . 

At the time of the video her dog was very young and only had about 3 months of training . She has taken that dog a long ways and it has matured very well . Her dog is crossed trained in Bomb detection and her along with another handler and K9 went to this year's USPCA Detector Dog Nationals and took Top Department Team in the bomb dog catagory .


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

You have a nice dog there, you looked really young in the video and i saw the discomfort in your body language, repeating words lol. Real nice dog wish u had bred him.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> I thought you might like seeing Nicole . You guys taught her well and she did a good job of adapting to a different style of training , which can be very difficult for some .
> 
> At the time of the video her dog was very young and only had about 3 months of training . She has taken that dog a long ways and it has matured very well . Her dog is crossed trained in Bomb detection and her along with another handler and K9 went to this year's USPCA Detector Dog Nationals and took Top Department Team in the bomb dog catagory .


Yup I seen her you guys are lucky to have her she is a natural animal/dog trainer that's something many of us are not. She did tell me there were some of the ways of the unit were a bit difficult adjusting to.
She had a good understanding of how "we think" a trained bite dog thinks and operates but kept it shelved she said she did find a couple of sneaky ways to use what knowledge she had and incorporate into your system.
She dose really enjoy being a handler and part of the unit. I haven't talked with her since our trial last summer and I was competing and wasn't able to be as social.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Mike Scheiber said:


> Yup I seen her you guys are lucky to have her she is a natural animal/dog trainer that's something many of us are not. She did tell me there were some of the ways of the unit were a bit difficult adjusting to.
> She had a good understanding of how "we think" a trained bite dog thinks and operates but kept it shelved she said she did find a couple of sneaky ways to use what knowledge she had and incorporate into your system.
> She dose really enjoy being a handler and part of the unit. I haven't talked with her since our trial last summer and I was competing and wasn't able to be as social.


Well that's the way to do it . That's how I did it . I had some knowledge on ecollars . Came into the unit and at the time they didn't use it much at all . I went along with their program because it was easy to see with my experiances seeing the dogs work on the streets when I was a patrol officer that they knew what they were doing . But I did use the ecollar to clean things up with my first dog and I had to do it on the sly because they didn't trust new handlers with using them . 

After I proved myself as a handler with my first dog Mic I approached them with what I had been doing . It helped pave the way for me becoming one of trainers later on . That's the good thing about most of our trainers is they are open to and use new ideas , you just have to prove to them you're worth listening to .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Oluwatobi Odunuga said:


> You have a nice dog there, you looked really young in the video and i saw the discomfort in your body language, repeating words lol. Real nice dog wish u had bred him.


I saw you're training pictures so I'm going to assume this is comming from someone younger then me . I wish . I was 41 and the dog was 8 or 9 . Thanks though .

He's a healthy dog and does well on the street . I'm not a breeder but with his amount of handler aggression and for goofy stuff I don't know if he would of been good for breeding . He was a pain to train but worth it .


----------



## Oluwatobi Odunuga (Apr 7, 2010)

Yes i'm just 18. I watch animal planet less now that they stopped the k9cops show, their dogs101 is just a compilation of crap/obvious facts that almost verybody should know....boring.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Jim, 

great interview - was really swell being able to see you "live". I thought you made out good. 

Your dog is A1 and having always enjoyed your posts, must say, gee!! Good on ya mate!!!

Gill


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Kudos! You have much better public speaking skills than I do. You also don't look your age.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

It was wierd seeing you in color and not in that green night vision look. :grin:


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Good job, Jim! Thanks to you and Bingo for your service.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Matthew Grubb said:


> It was wierd seeing you in color and not in that green night vision look. :grin:


Matt???? Have you been spying on Jim using night op's??? Now that is just strange. ha ha ha.

DFrost


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

David Frost said:


> Matt???? Have you been spying on Jim using night op's??? Now that is just strange. ha ha ha.
> 
> DFrost


That's what I thought too but then just about everything Matt says here is strange and then some. \\/


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

1958! That was the same yr St. Louis PD started their K9 unit. (May 58)
They are still at the same training and Kennel facility. I've been out there numerous times. 
Baltimore was one of the very first in the USA.....I think.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> 1958! That was the same yr St. Louis PD started their K9 unit. (May 58)
> They are still at the same training and Kennel facility. I've been out there numerous times.
> Baltimore was one of the very first in the USA.....I think.


You're right I think Baltimore was considered the first modern K9 unit in the nation . I had heard there was a dog here and there around the country in the 1890s and early 1900s but nothing very organized or utilized like we do now . 

I think we were the 2nd , or 3rd K9 unit in the nation behind Baltimore and I don't remember who else . 

There's talk we may be getting a state of the art training facilty to share with our horse patrol . They want a huge indoor training area big enough for the horses and us . Sounds cool but I'll believe it when I see it . Our current kennel isn't bad . Been here awhile but it has been remolded and expanded a few times . It's alot nicer then when I first started so I'm comfortable as is .


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

David Frost said:


> Matt???? Have you been spying on Jim using night op's??? Now that is just strange. ha ha ha.
> 
> DFrost


No , Matt is talking about how I was too frightening looking for color TV so they had to film me working with a night vision camera . 

Even more scarey is me being voiced over in Japanese . I'm sure the guy makes more sence then I do though . 

I had an Asian girlfriend for awhile who saw the Japanese show I was on and she kept laughing everytime they referred to me as " Jimowa " . I asked what was so funny and she said in her language it means something close to " Assface " . 

Man they kept saying it over and over again . #-o


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Jim Nash said:


> it means something close to " Assface " .


THAT was funny.
thanks Jim (owa)


----------

